#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

## f81aa

Hi:

I would like to share the following NFPA standards:

NFPA 72 (2010) National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code
NFPA 496 (2003) Purged and Pressurized Enclosures for Electrical Equipment
NFPA 780 (2008) Installation of Lightning Protection Systems
NFPA 820 (2008) Fire Protection in Wastewater Treatment and Collection Facilities
NFPA 2010 (2006) Aerosol Fire-Extinguishing Systems

Those interested are welcome to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I hope you will find them useful.

RegardsSee More: NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## eng_alaa1977

Thank you too much
but have any one the 2010 edition of NFPA 750 ??

----------


## f81aa

My NFPA 750 is 2006 edition

Regards

----------


## rltomkinson

Do you have the 2011 edition of NFPA 780?

----------


## f81aa

Hi rltomkinson:

No, I don't have it. The one I have is the one I posted (2008).

Regards

----------


## anwarussaeed

Hi f81aa
I am interested in lightning protection and electrical/fire safety and its design can you please send me these standards on my email anwarussaeed@yahoo.com as thelinks are removed and not working. highly appreciate your sharing.  

Regards
Anwar

----------


## f81aa

Hi anwarussaeed:

I have posted these books in the past and I just checked the links and they are still working.

Electrical Safety Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Active Link in post #6

Understanding Lightning and Lightning Protection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Active Link in post #8

I've seen other members post books related to Electrical Safety in Flammable Gas & Vapor Laden Atmospheres and similar topics. Please search in the Forum, there is a wealth of information.

Regards

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I'm looking for NFPA 72 (2010) 
please upload or send to my Email address:amirhosseine007@gmail.com
tnks

----------


## rrkumar50

Thanks for sharing, but link removed; pls upload again!

----------


## ryoga16

The link is death, please upload again

----------


## Pyaarvyaar

This link does not work anymore. Any chance of uploading again? Thanks.

----------


## Burung Terbang

This link does not work anymore. Any chance of uploading again? Thanks.

See More: NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

----------


## jorgepasto

links dead.  Thanks anyway !!

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Friend,

Requested to upload link for NFPA 72(2010) & NFPA 496 again.

Thanks in advance..

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload. thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Some people have asked for these documents to be uploaded again. Somebody has been reporting the links so they are deleted by the host site. Hurry up and download while you can.

New links are:

NFPA 72 (2010) National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 496 (2003) Purged and Pressurized Enclosures for Electrical Equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 780 (2008) Installation of Lightning Protection Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 820 (2008) Fire Protection in Wastewater Treatment and Collection Facilities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NFPA 2010 (2006) Aerosol Fire-Extinguishing Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## sambun

Thank F81aa !

----------


## thebest190

Hi the file was removed from the ifile server could you please upload it again, Regards

----------


## uzbarry

not working! 
copyright issues! plz upload @ some other forum!

----------


## f81aa

Hi thebest190 and uzbarry:

Please use the links I posted in post #17 (04-16-2011). I just checked them and they are fine.

Regards

----------


## eng_alaa1977

Hi all

i need the latest edition of nfpa 409  toooo much

can nabilia or f81aa help me

thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi eng_alaa1977:

The latest edition is 2011, mine is 2004. If you still need it, let me know.

Ill check in a few hours.

Regards

----------


## eng_alaa1977

OK my friend 
kindly upload it for me
many thanks  to u

----------


## f81aa

Hi eng_alaa1977:



Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RegardsSee More: NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

----------


## eng_alaa1977

im very Grateful

----------


## onlyone

Thank you a lot!

----------


## darkmatter

I'm looking for NFPA 72 (2010)
please upload or send to my Email address: darkmatter.m@gmail.com
tnks

----------


## ymi2436

thanks

----------


## udeemeesuk

I'm still looking for NFPA-72 ver.2010
please upload one more time or send my Email: udeemeesuk@gmail.com

Regards,

----------


## Kev

I'm still looking for NFPA-72 ver.2010

please upload one more time or send my Email: kevkaz@gmail.com

Regards,

----------


## lubl

hi 
I need NFPA 130 edition 2011 very urgent
can anyone help me
Thanks a million

----------


## casaouis02

Merci.

----------


## mokara30

Please, reupload all files by mediafire, thanks so much!

----------


## Pyaarvyaar

I have got it but I don't know how to upload it anywhere?
I am not familiar with uploading and sending links.

----------


## mokara30

Dear Pyaarvyaar, you can sign up in mediafire.com (it free), then upload files. Later, you copy and paste link in forum. Thank Pyaarvyaar.

----------


## cobraaa

Can some one upload NFPA 30 latest version

See More: NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

----------


## mokara30

I'm still looking for NFPA-72:2010
Please upload one more time or send my Email: datnguyenmanh@gmail.com

Regards,

----------


## sukantob

I'm also looking for NFPA-72:2010. Can anyone please send it to me : sukantob@hotmail.com

----------


## ikusniec

Thanks for sharing, but link removed; pls upload again or mail it to : heroes23@gmail.com, thanks

----------


## mahmoudnasr

hi mate,

just registered in the forum coz of ur amazing post,

plz note that all links are dead re up it plz,

thanks again for thr nice share

----------


## michael.sadeora

Hi, 

Can you please help me with latest edition of NFPA 80, 80A and 703? 

Thanks in advance
Michael Sadeora

----------


## f81aa

Hi michael.sadeora:

My versions are not the latest.

NFPA 80	2007
NFPA 80A	2007
NFPA 703	2000

You may go to the NFPA site and read online each standard current version. You need to sign in (or create an account).

Regards

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have NFPA 70B-2010 and/or NFPA 70E-2012?

Thanks!

----------


## Hector Loera

He intentado bajar estas normas, sin xito, &iquest;podr&iacute;as decirmo como hacer para lgrarlo?
Gracias.

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have NFPA 70B-2010 and/or NFPA 70E-2012?

----------


## uremember

Nfpa 72 plz

----------


## f81aa

Hi uremember:

Welcome to EGPET.NET

The new download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## budz

can you pls upload NFPA 90A.

See More: NFPA 72 (2010) and 4 additional standards

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

NFPA 90A (2009) Installation of Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards





> can you pls upload NFPA 90A.

----------


## budz

hi f81aa,

could you upload in 4shared pls...thanks...

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Here you go!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------

